
Ask HN: Christmas Gift Ideas to Introduce Kids to Programming/Tech? - cdvonstinkpot
Hi,<p>I have these 3x kids in my extended family who I&#x27;d like to get Programming&#x2F;Tech-related gifts for this Christmas.<p>Ages 6, 8, &amp; 10.<p>When I was around their age I built electronics kits from Radio Shack- the ones with those springy connectors. I did that for years, &amp; it paid off when I got older. I&#x27;d like to provide a similar opportunity for them to get started early on the &#x27;tech of their time&#x27;, in hopes that it&#x27;ll catch on &amp; help them later.<p>What do people here recommend?<p>Thanks :-)
======
enhdless
Depending on what kind of "tech" you're looking for, Snap Circuits
([http://www.snapcircuits.net/](http://www.snapcircuits.net/)) can be a good
intro to electronics.

~~~
joelg
Wow! I haven't even thought about Snap Circuits for years.

My parents bought me a set when I was a kid (before I began coding), and I
loved them. I distinctly remember learning how the relay switch worked,
thinking about how to create a paradox with it - I turned it over and over in
my mind and then built a circuit that turned the relay off when it was turned
on, and vice versa. Made the relay make a shrill buzzing noise and made me
feel like a god.

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Relays were my favorite component when I was a kid. At one point, I had built
a switch panel out of a thick cardboard box that had pushbuttons on it with a
bunch of relays inside. I had modded all the electronics in my room which
emitted light of whatever sort, indicators & such- be it LEDs or those old
gold incandecant lamps or whatever, so that they all had wires running back to
the relays in that box. I was then able to turn off all the devices' lights so
they were on & functioning, but the room would be completely dark.

Later I had a job doing electrical assembly- panels & PLCs & all kinds of
sensors. There I learned of the existance of solid-state relays we used. I
imagine if they'd be connected to your paradox circuit, there'd be no noise,
but probably a significant amount of heat, lol!

------
marmot777
Robots for sure. They're fun. The complexity scales so you can adjust that as
needed. My 4 year old son absolutely loves little robot projects with Daddy.
:-)

